# Sanitation in Seattle... in a 5 year death spiral?



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I love statistics....being a science person I cut my teeth on % and pie charts.
The last few years of fake polls and skewed studies have left me hanging...if I wanna really know the answer to a question I end up having to do wayyy too much research on my own which kinda defeats the point of having good stat info that I can trust.

Saw this today and I am calling BS.. http://www.dailywire.com/news/21027/seattles-minimum-wage-increase-resulted-aaron-bandler

I knew the higher min wage laws would produce some negative outcomes but it looks to me like whoever did these studies was looking for a scapegoat.
Yeah it is hard to keep things perfect when inundated by herds of tourist(s) but to claim this sanitation low will take 5 years to self correct seems shady and frankly lazy on the part of those who are claiming to know it all.

What say y'all?

mimi


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

While some of the ideas in this article make sense, I would really like to see those studies listed and read them for myself. This article obviously has a political slant to it, which makes me skeptical of anything said in it.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

a quick look at the other "headlines" show a definite starboard list. to blame lack of cleanliness on minimum wage is absurd. if the owner's want to stay in business they will keep their places clean. most of the restaurants here constantly clean. locally, sanitary inspections are frequent and posted on line when done. two of the local TV stations have weekly spots where they highlight the best and the worst.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I think it's reasonable to think sanitation would falter with less employees on staff. Why would anyone think everything would be the same with less labor. Does anyone think quality and customer service isn't going be hurt also. It's all about the bottom line. get used to it you'll be talking to robots real soon.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

That's strange reading.
So "Joe/Jane" cook was making $8.50 an hour and doing his/her job. The next day new wage takes effect and Joe/Jane now make $15.75 an hour, They're still doing the same jobs they've always done. Tomorrow comes and 2 people missing in the kitchen but the same amount of work has to be completed. Joe/Jane are rushed...perhaps.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I had to stare at that fishburger for a while before I LMAO.
Maybe the fish knew how wrong that combo is and closed the bun before the kid could toss the cheese on.
@pete I thought the same and looked for a link but no go.
Way too lazy to spend time looking but if you should happen across that study I would like to take a peek.

I agree the higher pay equaling less time to get stuff done but sanitation (in the kitchen at least) should be a no brainer...clean as you go, right?
...and why pick on Seattle?
As for the FOH ... no one should be above wiping things down once per shift.
The old if you got time to lean you got time to clean applies here.
If for no other reason than tips are affected by the experience as well as the food.
So if you are not on an approved break and side work is finished then check on the bathrooms.

It took awhile for me to get behind the huge jump in min wage (yeah I am kinda cheap lol) but now used to the idea and have moved on to other issues.
Like inaccurate polls and studies.

mimi


----------

